# Creed. Magazines?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

Do ppx mags fit?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I did a little internet research, being curious myself & all I could find was one thread in Reddit where a guy says they do fit & showed a pic of a PPX magazine in the Creed. They're both 16 rounds & the pistols look nearly identical. Can't confirm it myself though & the Walther website doesn't say. We'll probably know for sure in a few weeks.


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from Walter. They stated yes they fit and work.


----------

